# Twilight New Moon - As Told Through LOLcats



## KittyMonster (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm not a fan of Twilight but I've seen/read some of it and I thought this was just too funny (whether you're a fan, a hater or have never heard of it before!)

I give you,_ Twilight: New Moon: _

http://microsuede.blogspot.com/2009/11/ ... -moon.html

(.. forgive me if this is OT, I couldn't think of a better place to put it)


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

ROFLMAO! That is frickin funny!

Edit: I am a twilight fan (more so of the books rather than the movies. Kristen Stewart and Robert Pattinson CANNOT act. Its almost as bad as Jake Loyd as Annikin Skywalker. Although Taylor Lautner makes a REDICULOUSLY hot werewolf. )


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

:lol: hahahaha that's awesome, and Im a Twilight fan :lol:


----------



## lilyb (Dec 21, 2008)

Also a fan....loved it :lol: 

Loved the collection sigh from the women in the audience when werewolves stripped off


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

OK, that's hysterical! I love the books but let's face it, they ain't great art and the movies are less so. Of course I GO to the movies, don't get me wrong, but the LOL cats version contains pretty much EXACTLY what the movie contains, minus the special effects. The October, November, December part is hysterical!

My niece will love it. She's 10 and does a KILLER Kristen Stewart "mope" impression.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Definitely not a Twilight fan, but if they did the movies like this I'd definitely watch it! LOL!!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Such angst, such emoting, such suspense...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

And don't forget the acting!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

um...I was trying to forget the acting... :wink


----------

